# IH B250 3pt Hitch depth control



## VT_IH250 (Apr 10, 2017)

So another question about my new (to me) tractor. I noticed that there is a "depth control" knob for the 3pt hitch and I can imagine what the knob does. My question is this, is there anything special I have to do to get the knob to turn? It has slight play clockwise and counterclockwise (about 1/16th of a turn) and then it feels like she's stuck. While this is not super important to me for what i will use the tractor for, I am very meticulous and want to have everything working the way it should. any help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

When you get your manual it will help you sort out the controls. Some of these had a cable actuated draft control, and that cable freezes up with age. If I remember correctly the depth control was a simple adjustable stop on the lift lever guide. Penetrating oil should free that.


----------



## VT_IH250 (Apr 10, 2017)

This is a picture I find online showing the depth control knob, it goes into the hydraulic reservoir and seems to provide a mechanical stop for the 3pt hitch lift arms. What could have it suck inside the reservoir? Like I said before, the hitch works and I do not have a need for this to work now, but obviously I want everything to work properly. Thanks again!


----------

